# Tobacco Review - Peterson's Hyde Park



## Pandyboy (Mar 7, 2012)

This is one Peterson blend I quite enjoy. I find out that it's made by Gawith and Hogarth so that might be why I enjoy it. Anyway I hope you find it useful.






Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Pandyboy said:


> This is one Peterson blend I quite enjoy. I find out that it's made by Gawith and Hogarth so that might be why I enjoy it. Anyway I hope you find it useful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice having your tobacco reviews up on YouTube Pandy.


----------



## Pandyboy (Mar 7, 2012)

Piper said:


> Nice having your tobacco reviews up on YouTube Pandy.


Thanks. Hope you enjoyed it.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Pandyboy said:


> Thanks. Hope you enjoyed it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I like your reviews a lot. They come from the amateur smoker's perspective-amateur in the true sense of the word, meaning someone who does something out of love.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I like them too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandyboy (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for your kind comments gents. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Jackson (Jun 17, 2017)

I really enjoy your reviews as well. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## deathmetal (Jul 21, 2015)

Makes it sound very tasty and compelling. Hmm... TAD calls.


----------

